# Dota 2 Reborn Fps Probleme



## circoloco696 (27. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen !

Seid dem Dota 2 Reborn launch habe ich Fps Probleme, kann den Fehler aber leider nicht finden !

Ich spiele auf 2560x1440 auf einem Asus ROG Swift
Cpu ist ein I7 4790k der im Standardtakt läuft
Grafikkarte eine MSI Gtx 970 Gaming 4g
12 gig DDR 3 Ram

Da Mein Monitor auf 144 Hz. läuft habe ich die Max Fps in Dota 2 auf 144 eingestellt. 

Die meiste Zeit erreiche ich aber nur 100-120 Fps und in Teamfights Droppen die Fps auf 80-90, dabei ist meine Cpu Auslastung irgendwo bei 30 % und meine Grafikkartenauslastung bei 50-60% , der Grafikkartenspeicher ist zwischen 40-50% ausgelastet.

Da ist doch noch ne ganze Menge Luft nach oben ? Grafikkarte und Cpu könnten doch locker die geforderten 144fps raus hauen wenn die höher ausgelastet wären ? 


Könnte das irgendwas mit meiner Hardware oder meinen Einstellungen zu tun haben oder hat das was mit der Dota 2 Engine zu tun ? 

über den Sinn oder Unsinn von 144 fps lässt sich streiten, mich interessiert es nur, wieso trotz niedriger Hardwareauslastung diese Fps Drops zu Stande kommen.


----------



## manimani89 (27. September 2015)

welchen cpu kühler hast den? scheint aber normal zu sein habe eben ein paar youtube videos angesehen mit max settings. gib ein dota 2 4790k test oder 970 test usw...


----------



## circoloco696 (27. September 2015)

Habe den noctua nh-d15 mit Arktic silver 5 ... Temperatur während dem spielen sind max 50-55 grad, im Windows zwischen 30-35 grad

hmm okay, scheint wohl am Game zu liegen und nicht an meiner Hardware


----------

